# My Dislike for Kendall Gill



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Did anyone see him on MTV Cribs? This guy thinks hes Gods gift to everything. He truly thinks hes a pimp and a player. Its sad and disgusting. I cant count the amount of times he repeated the phrase "The ladies like you if you do this, man" for some reason or another. 

Pitiful.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

He was speaking the truth..quit hatin


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

maybe kendall is a pimp and a player. isnt chicago known for its pimpin spots, maybe thats why he chose to play for this sorry team. Let the boys be boys.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

that episode was hi-****ing-larious... i died laughing when he started going jackie chan on that dummmy


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I guess I was the only one who didnt buy his pimp act.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bob Burnquist had the raddest house though.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Famous basketball stars get a ton more skirt than BB.net posters. Just an FYI.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought he seemed liek a pretty nice guy. I don't think anyone trying to run their pimp game is gonna say "My mom says I am a metro sexual" and "I don't have any chrystal in the fridge but I do have some soy milk (or whatever that crap was)"


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Famous basketball stars get a ton more skirt than BB.net posters. Just an FYI.


bingo! 

in one of the threads that was lost during our little meltdown last week was about kendall on MTV and someone posted a link to a story about him being sort of a renaissance man.

how he wanted to learn to salsa, live in soho, date halle berry (don't they all) and among other facinating things, learn to master the split - and someone posted they really
hoped he would prioritize shooting above 40% instead of that. that was just so funny. but now it is lost in cyber-heaven. sigh.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with John that Kendall did come across as kind of a jackhole on the Cribs episode. It was disappointing, because I always figured him to be a bit more of the down to earth type.

He was probably hamming it up a bit for the show, but overall I think the act, if it was an act, backfired on him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> He was probably hamming it up a bit for the show, but overall I think the act, if it was an act, backfired on him.


Well I'd have to agree with that sentiment, even Kendall said so the other night. He was on Fox sports sunday w/ Tom Waddell and one other guy. He joked about the MTV Cribs thing. He said they were over at his house for like 8 hours but only used 20-25 minutes of that film. So it is pretty reasonable to conclude that the producers were a bit 'selective' in what film made it versus what hit the cutting room floor.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

It's MTV.

They wouldn't air it unless you had something that appealed to "pop" culture and the kiddies.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> It's MTV.
> 
> They wouldn't air it unless you had something that appealed to "pop" culture and the kiddies.


The hillarious thing is that apparently a lot of the posters here are either kiddies or into pop culture? Since they are watching MTV.

I stopped watching that channell when they stopped airing music video, about 95. Now I only watch BET and MTV 2.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I watch it, but it is because I enioy shows like the Real World and Road Rules because I was hooked by them when I was in junior high and high school in the 90s.

It definitely has little music value, though.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> The hillarious thing is that apparently a lot of the posters here are either kiddies or into pop culture? Since they are watching MTV.
> ...


I'll admit to watching Cribs every once in a while, just to see the over-the-top cars and houses.

That's about it for me and MTV since about 1995 as well.

I did go out of my way to catch the Gill episode.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When I flip through channels and see a Bulls players face, I'm going to stop and watch it.


----------

